# Other Pets > Birds >  Big Bird goes rogue

## Bogertophis

OK, relax, it wasn't "Big Bird" from Sesame Street...but a big & really beautiful bird you'd never think would do this.   :Sad: 

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/14/us/ca...man/index.html

----------


## Danger noodles

Is it bad when I see the three letters cnn together I cant think of anything but fake news lol

----------


## Bogertophis

> Is it bad when I see the three letters cnn together I cant think of anything but fake news lol


Yes, & very misguided.  But this isn't a political forum, ok?   :Wink:

----------


## Danger noodles

> Yes, & very misguided.  But this isn't a political forum, ok?


 Never said its what I belive...

----------


## Bogertophis

> Never said its what I belive...


Then why post it?  Cheers

----------


## distaff

I saw that too.
Rest in Peace, Mr. Hajos.
Those of who work with large animals take what precautions we can, and accept the risks.

Life is for living.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-14-2019)

----------


## WhompingWillow

What an unfortunate incident.  :Sad:  I am glad they didn't immediately euthanize the bird and are investigating.

Their description of the animal reminds me a lot of a velociraptor... I would have never thought a bird would be placed under the same level of classification as alligators. TIL something new.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-14-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I've heard of this happening with certain large-breed dogs too, that when their owner falls, they try to assume dominance by attacking.   :Sad:   Truly sad for this 
man & I hope his birds have a decent future despite this accident.  Humans tend to blame the animals & put them to death as "punishment" after such incidents-
but they're wild animals...it's not their fault that we put them in this position, of living with us.

----------

